# So who makes the best Full Suspension bike for 2017 in US market?



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm kind of looking at Bulls with Brose motors, either the Enduro or FS3 Plus. Any ideas?


----------



## Never 2 Old (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a bulls evo fs 29er love it . Both knees replaced, and i can now ride with my kids. Its a class 1 ebike. Still ride my Scott spark 29er. Its a little slower down hill the bike weights 51lb but it can go up any hill


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

https://lunacycle.com/lunacycle-7500-full-suspension-ebike/


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been reading that the reason people prefer Bosch systems is due to the Torque sensing. I guess people who have ridden all types so its noticeable. Those who haven't try supposedly don't notice what they are missing? Can anyone chime in on that?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd vote for either a Switchblade or a Wreckoning


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

FME, a torque sensor is better for climbing steep ascents (the ones that I ride have tight switchbacks) seemingly because as long as you maintain pressure on the pedals, the motor provides power whereas an RPM-only based system stops the moment you stop pedaling. Might appear incongruous that one can have pressure on the pedals without them turning, but that's what occurs AFAICT. AFAIK, most of the big-name OEM bikes as well as BionX DIY systems have torque sensors.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've decided I like the bulls bikes the best. I have no way of trying an ebike before committing to one. Can someone describe what its like riding a sub 500w bike? I have read that most adults in average shape put out 75w and good shape adults can be around 150w. So with that said a 350w bike should very helpful and noticeable I'd assume?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> I've decided I like the bulls bikes the best. I have no way of trying an ebike before committing to one. Can someone describe what its like riding a sub 500w bike? I have read that most adults in average shape put out 75w and good shape adults can be around 150w. So with that said a 350w bike should very helpful and noticeable I'd assume?


How do you decide without having ridden one?

You should go to a demo, at the minimum try two brands to compare. Trek and Specialized are easy to find.

Personally, I find Specialized Levos to provide the best overall package.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Harryman said:


> I'd vote for either a Switchblade or a Wreckoning


This.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> This.


But would you put a motor on a Switchblade, no, that would be sacrilege


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> But would you put a motor on a Switchblade, no, that would be sacrilege


Oh hell no. The OP asked about the best FS bike for 2017. Unwittingly. They didn't ask what the best FS moped was for 2017.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Silentfoe said:


> Oh hell no. The OP asked about the best FS bike for 2017. Unwittingly. They didn't ask what the best FS moped was for 2017.


Ass...it's e-bike thread, but some like to hate & try to be funny.

I agree with nurse ben, I have two buddy's on FSR's and it seems "S" has it dialed. It is pedal assist (no button or throttle, which I would totally be against) you need to pedal the damn thing and it only assists to 19.9 mph


----------

